# Question on arrow flight



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Shoot a a few arrows in to the target. And I see a few come in at slightly different angles. This normal? Could it be something with my technique? Or is it something with my setup?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Could be many things. The bow isn't tuned, or the target you have. Some target "stuffing" makes the arrows hang at various angles.

You should probably paper test your bow to see if it is in tune.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

X2...and make sure your arrow size is matched to your bow set up.


----------



## kabob (Jul 28, 2011)

just remember that paper tuning dont do a bit of good if you dont have prefect form......


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

That's the frustrating part. I don't know if it's my form or my bow setup. Arrows should be fine. I'm a 30" draw with it set @ 65lb. Shooting Easton 340s. I thinks the spine is fine. West Houston Archery set it up. I know I need to tune my field points to my fixed blades. But that's a whole 'nother subject. Could be the target. Was shooting at a cheap bag target. Any ideas on a way to perfect my form. I think it's good. But I also know what you think youre doing isn't always the reality. I'm moving away from an close bow shops so I really want my setup to be shooing great before I move


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

if your shooting at a bag target, there is no way to tell, arrows will always deflect upon impact in a bag target (especially an old one) Try on a foam target, and if your getting the same results, then take it back to them and say fix it!


----------

